# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  اريد حل

## عوامية وأفتخر

سلام
عندي مشكله في المسنجار
الرسائل ما تفتح اريد حل
الي عنده حل يفيدني
وشكراً.

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

جربي هذا الحل بحذف الملفات المؤقته ..

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=7715

وينقل موضوعك الى قسم المشاكل والحلول ..

دمتي بخير

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

وعليكم السلام 
شكراً جزيلاً مشرفنا
على الحل.

----------

